# ND Duck Opener



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Anyone in the know have an idea why this has been moved up a full week??
The resident opener is set for the 22nd of Sept. and the nr is set for the 29th, the traditional resident date.

Thoughts??


----------



## bowhunter04 (Nov 7, 2003)

I could be wrong but I thought the fourth weekend in septemberwas the weekend it had opened the last few years at least. Those were the dates I have been planning on for a while. I could have been mistaken though.


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

I am glad it is a week earlier. Last year we lost the majority of the ducks that were around in early september by the time the season opened.

The thing that confuses me is the closing dates are the same. I was under the impression that if the season opened earlier it would have to close earlier as well. Anyone have info on this.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

The High Plains closes a week earlier.


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

The reason is because of the dates on the calendar fell isnt it? Same 15 day early season goose hunt, youth duck/goose is 15 and 16, week off till the next weekend and its opener for regs...


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I dunno why they changed it, but it burns me up. Offered to cover for a guy at work that weekend thinking it was the "bye-week" for the ducks. Oops... oh well...I'll wait for the mallards to green up a bit I guess.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

4curl, I called G&F today and they said the main reason to change the season dates was specifically to mess with YOUR head.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Apparently the adults have left this website. :roll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

They haven't changed anything.The past couple of years the US Dept of Interior has gone with liberal seasons and limits.That includes the option of opening the season 1 week earlier than normal.Our gov. has made it so the first week is residents only.

It has opened 1 week earlier the past 4-5 years or so.

If the hatch was poor they would not allow this option and it would open for everyone the closest Sat. to Oct. 1.

So enjoy the extra week for us residents.A nice benefit for living here.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

The Drakes better green up in a hurry! Looking at the ducks sitting in the field beside me last weekend it was very hard to even Id the drakes then!


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

A lot of it has to do with the way the calender is structured. Next year, if I'm figureing it out right Duck season will open on the 27th of september


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

The season always opens the Saturday closest to Oct 1st. That would be Sept 29th this year.

ND opts to allow only the residient to take advantage of the week earlier open, which the Fed's allow, in liberal seasons.

Next year we will have the latest possible opening date of Oct 4th and if the Feds allow the early week it will open Sept 27th for the residents.


----------

